# AMD Athlon II X4 645 3.10 GHz



## Omega (Sep 21, 2010)

What started out as the first quad core processor under $ 100, has evolved into a powerful and very affordable all round performer. AMD's newest addition to the Athlon II Series, the quad core Athlon II X4 645 is stepping over the 3 GHz mark, clocking at impressive 3.10 GHz.

*Show full review*


----------

